# Pocket Sized Hunting Catapult



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i have been trying to make the smallest most powerful catapult that i could while still being very practicle, this is what i ended up with... john


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice catapult, would be a nice one for pete (hogans) to do a cast of, jeff


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

sweet little shooter! I might have to take a look at one of those....


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

Are these going up on eBay at all?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice, I like my forks bigger but still very nice.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All the time your Designs are getting Better N Better.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice john!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great. I can tell that's good shooter just by looking. You keep coming up with nice stuff -- kudos!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one John, I like it


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Great. I can tell that's good shooter just by looking. You keep coming up with nice stuff -- kudos!


i actually went out with it last night and took 2 pigeons, concidering how small it is is shoots great, john


----------

